# Heads up....CTS blanks



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Scott from fish sticks is ordering blanks in the next couple of days. You can get the CTS surf blanks in differnt colors. He was telling me there is a new lime green that would look good. If you want to see the colors you can get go to CTS website. Also he was telling me there are going to be 2 new surf blanks...11.5 foot 1-3 oz and a 12 foot 2-4 oz. I had to get the Tangerine and Honey Brown myself.


----------

